# Overloaded Pizza - Italian Style



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made this tonight...Spread out my homemade dough on a greased cookie sheet.
First I put marinara sauce, then chopped mozzarella and graded parmigiana cheese.

Then fried sausage, sliced pepperoni, fried onions, fried mushrooms, sliced pimentos,
sun dried tomatoes, kalamata olives, then added sliced swiss cheese and more graded parmigiana 
cheese. Then I sprinkled it wth garlic salt, Italian seasoning, and hot pepper flakes.
Baked it on the lower level of the over @ 425* for 20 minutes...

It was awesome, It was so heavy I needed the big guy to pop it in the oven for me...
he said, holy cow this is a $50.00 pizza!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

wwwhhhhhh00000000aaaaaaaaa NELLY !!!!!
when the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore !!!!!

and that right there is one big a pizza pie !!! well done !!, well done indeed.

.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yup loaded is what I'd call it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars, that is one super pizza, beautiful. I know it had to be gooooood.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Driving back to central Maine from a coastal service trip I decided to take the scenic route. Spotter a small c-store and sign said pizza slices, so I pulled in. The display looked good so I took 2 slices and a bottle of soda. Decided to eat it in my car, better then eating while driving.

Well that pizza was SO good (looked a lot like yours) I went back in and asked for a whole pizza I could take home and I was willing to wait. Took awhile but it was well worth it. I love loaded pizzas but when the seasoning and toppings are just right it is magic.

Good post.

Bud


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

There's a local pizza chain here in Maryland (now spread around the Mid-Atlantic) that still uses square and rectangular pans—apparently round pans were hard to come by at the time they started. Their tagline is, "Ledo Pizza is square, because we don't cut corners."


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

What time is lunch leftovers?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks superb. I couldn’t even buy anything like that around here if I wanted to.

What is it about human taste buds that makes everyone love pizza so much? I’ve never heard of ANYONE who’s ever said they didn’t like pizza!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> There's a local pizza chain here in Maryland (now spread around the Mid-Atlantic) that still uses square and rectangular pans—apparently round pans were hard to come by at the time they started. Their tagline is, "Ledo Pizza is square, because we don't cut corners."


In NY a square pie is a Silcian pie...it has a thicker crust than a regular pie, also,
a Grandma pie is square.

edit: here’s my thread on (Sicilian) Grandma Pie








Grandmas Pizza & Pasta Fazul :thumbsup:


Ordered a grandmas pizza last week, it was very good, I said to my guy I can make that myself even better ...and I did. made the pizza crust with King Arthur’s flour...boy, did that spread out easily. After spreading out in cookie sheet, make thumb prints so that the sauce fills in the...




www.diychatroom.com


----------

